# Monte Carlo LS clip by Jevries



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>*Announcement:

Demand for this item is very high so for those that are on the list for the first 25 kits goes: You need to pay today!!   *</span>


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 30 2010, 11:55 PM~17932655
> *<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>Announcement:
> 
> Demand for this item is very high so for those that are on the list for the first 25 kits goes: You need to pay today!!     </span>
> ...


price?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 30 2010, 11:03 PM~17932712
> *price?
> *


You beat me to it... :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 1 2010, 12:04 AM~17932718
> *You beat me to it... :biggrin:
> *


dammit.I didnt see the 35 bucks. :happysad:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 30 2010, 11:05 PM~17932724
> *dammit.I didnt see the 35 bucks. :happysad:
> *


I edited my post. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 1 2010, 12:06 AM~17932733
> *I edited my post. :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

SENDING PAYMENT!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 1 2010, 12:50 AM~17932971
> *SENDING PAYMENT!!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Man if any of my shit sales J i'll take the package deal of 3 !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 1 2010, 01:01 AM~17933010
> *Man  if  any  of  my  shit  sales  J  i'll  take  the  package  deal  of  3  !
> *


 :wow:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Complete LS kit with black grill.


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 30 2010, 10:55 PM~17932655
> *<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>Announcement:
> 
> Demand for this item is very high so for those that are on the list for the first 25 kits goes: You need to pay today!!     </span>
> ...


BADAS J, LOOKS MORE REALISTIC THAN THE OTHER CLIPS PEOPLE USE


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrin: 
PM"d


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:0 35 buck is at great deal you everything i got saved up and get one or two


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Got my package today ,thanks J :worship:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

This is an absolutely fantastic job you've done creating this for the hobby J.

Lets buy these up homies, the price is right on the money!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 1 2010, 05:25 AM~17933793
> *This is an absolutely fantastic job you've done creating this for the hobby J.
> 
> Lets buy these up homies, the price is right on the money!
> ...


Thanx homie! Took a lot effort and time but the result is result is excellent.  

Good to hear Roy you got the package!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I cant wait till mine gets here J, I feel like a kid waiting for xmas morning!!! :run: :biggrin: Thanks again J and I'll let you know when I get it.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm ready for mine as well!! Gotta get a few things for it


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 30 2010, 10:55 PM~17932655
> *<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>Announcement:
> 
> Demand for this item is very high so for those that are on the list for the first 25 kits goes: You need to pay today!!     </span>
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: FAAAAAAAWK :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*To all the people that paid for their kit(s) yesterday : Your item is shipped!*


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

J, I'll take one, so please pm me where to send payment. Thanks.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

i cant wait :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Man, when you dont have the money, someone always comes out with the cooolest shit!! 

Nice and clean clip J. I will have to save up some money!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 1 2010, 08:12 AM~17935095
> *Man, when you dont have the money, someone always comes out with the cooolest shit!!
> 
> Nice and clean clip J.  I will have to save up some money!!
> *


X2!!  same here bro


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:worship:


i need some more of J'S artwork on my shelf....


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

just sent my payment for the clip homie thanks:biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

say homie can you make a euro front clip for an 84 cutlass? :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanx all for the compliments on my work! First batch of 34 almost gone.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Gotta love them Monte,s


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

is that yours?????


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 1 2010, 10:12 PM~17936846
> *is that yours?????
> *


No still working on mine


----------



## Mr T (May 14, 2010)

i want to get upon one can you send me a pm ?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 1 2010, 03:24 PM~17936963
> *No still working on mine
> *


i wanna see it.lol


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

LOOK HOW EXACT IT IS TO MY BUDDY TROYS LS
STATED AS AN SS WITH T-TOPS


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

the lights on jevs...:wow: theyre just so...real looking


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 2 2010, 12:58 AM~17938649
> *i wanna see it.lol
> *



Soon bro soon


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*Working on the next batch!*


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*All orders that are paid for yesterday and today: Items are shipped! *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 2 2010, 12:15 AM~17942350
> *All orders that are paid for yesterday and today: Items are shipped!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

I dont have the funds for this right now but I have to applaud the work.The detail is awesome and so realistic.Great job man.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

OUTSTANDING WORK JEV'S!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 2 2010, 09:59 AM~17944682
> *OUTSTANDING WORK JEV'S!!! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Thanks bro!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>*Announcement:

All the LIL homies that were on the list for the first 25 kits 
that didn't pay in time and did not contact me are removed from the list. 
6 kits left from the first batch!*</span>


----------



## O.C.BLVD (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 2 2010, 11:59 AM~17945205
> *<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>Announcement:
> 
> All the LIL homies that were on the list for the first 25 kits
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 2 2010, 10:59 AM~17945205
> *<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>Announcement:
> 
> All the LIL homies that were on the list for the first 25 kits
> ...


 :wow: i made it just in time then! cant wait!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Mine is on the way


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*All orders that are paid for on July 2: Items are shipped! 2 left!*


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

maybe next week... hno:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jul 2 2010, 11:58 PM~17950813
> *maybe next week... hno:
> *


Just started working on the next batch.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 3 2010, 06:11 AM~17951343
> *Just started working on the next batch.
> *


J, these are great additions to the hobby bro! Great job homie !


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 3 2010, 06:09 AM~17951492
> *J, these are great additions to the hobby bro! Great job homie !
> 
> *


Thanx Trend!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

got mine today brother :biggrin: 

all i can say is this is an excellent casting, you can see the hard work and time put into this clip, its basiclly a add on with no extra work involved  some minor flash an thats it  

thanks J and i hope to get another one or 2 when i get outa this hole soon  



thanks brother


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 3 2010, 12:54 AM~17950475
> *All orders that are paid for on July 2: Items are shipped! 2 left!
> *


FUCK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wish i had the extra money so i could pick up the last 2 ! But it seems everytime i turn around the twins need milk or undies !


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 3 2010, 08:45 AM~17951998
> *got mine today brother :biggrin:
> 
> all i can say is this is an excellent casting, you can see the hard work and time put into this clip, its basiclly a add on with no extra work involved  some minor flash an thats it
> ...


Damn bro that's fast! Good to hear you like it! Can't wait to see the final result!


----------



## unodelosronkones (Jan 21, 2008)

nice work bro on ur work,who can do a clone of my ride PM me


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

payment sent for 1 clip J


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

Payment sent J :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*All orders paid for yesterday and today: Orders will be shipped today with priority mail!*


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>*NOTE!!:

Parts are treated with user friendly silicone free mold release. 
The clear lenses are not treated with anyhting.
Wash the parts with dish soap and the mold release easily disolves.*
</span>


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

be getting one of these kits in the next week or two...hopefully you will still have some in stock.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Not finished but i like it already :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Great work on the grill!!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 5 2010, 03:18 PM~17962740
> *Great work on the grill!!
> *



I only painted it and put some BMF on the edges :biggrin: 

YOU DID THE GREAT WORK ON FABRICATING THE GRILL BRO


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

when is the next badge comming out


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Jul 5 2010, 09:36 AM~17963559
> *when is the next badge comming out
> *


*The first kits of batch 2 are finished. PM me.*


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 5 2010, 04:35 AM~17962636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass Monte!!! How much shipped!! Jk can't wait to get my package :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Jul 5 2010, 10:19 AM~17963824
> *bad ass Monte!!! How much shipped!! Jk can't wait to get my package :biggrin:
> *


Shouldn't take long 4 to 6 days max.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 5 2010, 12:16 PM~17963797
> *The first kits of batch 2 are finished. PM me.
> 
> *



DAMN IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

I need to get some funds together ! I have atleast 6 montes i want to make LS so i need  these :biggrin: !


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*Sold 38 kits up till now. I'm creating a total of 75 pieces and than I'm done. 
Got lot's of other projects layin' around that need to be finished.*


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 5 2010, 10:35 PM~17965052
> *Sold 38 kits up till now. I'm creating a total of 75 pieces and than I'm done.
> Got lot's of other projects layin' around that need to be finished.
> 
> *


They become collectible :0 :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 5 2010, 05:35 AM~17962636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: fuckin shit!! roy aint playin around!!!


----------



## .tito. (Jul 6, 2010)

do u still hve an 84 cutlass body


----------



## .tito. (Jul 6, 2010)

do u hve a body of an 84 cutlass


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 5 2010, 01:57 PM~17965204
> *They become collectible  :0  :biggrin:
> *


*Looks like it!

Tito: I don't have a '84 Cutty.*  :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

have u casted the regal hoods yet jimbo?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jul 6 2010, 08:55 AM~17972007
> *have u casted the regal hoods yet jimbo?
> *


Wrong topic homie.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 5 2010, 02:35 PM~17965052
> *Sold 38 kits up till now. I'm creating a total of 75 pieces and than I'm done.
> Got lot's of other projects layin' around that need to be finished.
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

got mine today :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 6 2010, 11:31 AM~17972656
> *got mine today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 6 2010, 10:31 AM~17972656
> *got mine today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Good to hear and see homie!! Thanx for the pic!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

HIP HOLLAND :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Jul 6 2010, 01:49 PM~17974294
> *Hehehe...it's a fucking madhouse over here!!!!We wanna play against Germany...bad!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:    *


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

got a call from home, said it's a netherlands package 

guess it's here. thanks jevries.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

got mine today J! thanks again!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 6 2010, 03:22 PM~17975173
> *got a call from home, said it's a netherlands package
> 
> guess it's here. thanks jevries.
> *


Good to hear!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 6 2010, 05:42 PM~17976341
> *got mine today J! thanks again!!
> *


Can't wait to see the finished result!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 6 2010, 04:22 PM~17975173
> *got a call from home, said it's a netherlands package
> 
> guess it's here. thanks jevries.
> *



:0 :run: :x:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Got mine also today. Awesome work J!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 6 2010, 10:39 PM~17979736
> *Got mine also today. Awesome work J!!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx for the pic homie!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

hey is it to late to get in on this run? And if the ship has sailed? will there be another run?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 6 2010, 10:31 AM~17972656
> *got mine today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks like you just got it? and your about to drive it home in your truck


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 7 2010, 12:07 AM~17980441
> *looks like you just got it? and your about to drive it home in your truck
> *


  now just waiting on my 87 aeroback to show up


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 7 2010, 01:11 AM~17980475
> *  now just waiting on my 87 aeroback to show up
> *


aerocoupe. :uh:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 7 2010, 12:14 AM~17980490
> *aerocoupe. :uh:
> *


meh its 2 in the morning


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jul 7 2010, 01:15 AM~17980493
> *meh its 2 in the morning
> *


true.ok then.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 7 2010, 12:02 AM~17980419
> *hey is it to late to get in on this run? And if the ship has sailed? will there be another run?
> *


*Just finished the first 18 kits of the new batch!*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 7 2010, 01:44 AM~17980663
> *Just finished the first 18 kits of the new batch!
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*Zenith style Knock off's casted in white or black resin $5 plus $2 shipping worldwide.*

    











Chrome foiled knock off


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*All orders paid for yesterday and today: Items are shipped!!*


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 7 2010, 04:34 AM~17980763
> *Zenith style Knock off's casted in white or black resin $5 plus $2 shipping worldwide.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 6 2010, 10:39 PM~17979736
> *Got mine also today. Awesome work J!!
> 
> 
> ...


Still waiting for mine since last thursday!  maybe today :x:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jul 8 2010, 08:20 AM~17991343
> *Still waiting for mine since last thursday!  maybe today :x:
> *


Shipped on Friday 4 to 6 working days delivery time. My bet is tomorrow maybe Saturday.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*All orders paid for yesterday and today: Items are shipped!!*


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

how many left? hno:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 8 2010, 01:36 PM~17994004
> *how many left?  hno:
> *


12 but I'm still working on more.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

I want these 2 wing K.O,s they look just like OG Zeniths or my 1:1 Dayton Knockoffs.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 10 2010, 08:14 PM~18010630
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 10 2010, 02:14 PM~18010630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 10 2010, 11:14 AM~18010630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's gonna be one sweet ride! Thanx for posting the pics!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 8 2010, 02:50 PM~17994797
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I got a bunch for ya!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*All orders paid for yesterday and today: Items are shipped!!*


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 7 2010, 01:34 AM~17980763
> *Zenith style Knock off's casted in white or black resin $5 plus $2 shipping worldwide.
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :tears: finally ! i guess dreams do come true


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Jul 11 2010, 09:44 PM~18021177
> *:0  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :tears: finally  ! i guess dreams do come true
> *


Doing my best to make dreams come true! :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 12 2010, 01:34 AM~18021527
> *Doing my best to make dreams come true! :biggrin:
> *



MY DREAM CAME TRUE TODAY!! THANKS J!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jul 12 2010, 11:21 AM~18024931
> *MY DREAM CAME TRUE TODAY!! THANKS J!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Good to hear man!!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

how many left


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Jul 12 2010, 12:24 PM~18025452
> *how many left
> *


6 clips left.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

oh crap


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 10 2010, 01:52 PM~18011212
> *I got a bunch for ya!
> *



:0 i want k/o too :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Got a '86 AMT El Camino today...didn't realize that the fucker is 1/25...clip doesn't fit. :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 13 2010, 12:39 PM~18035528
> *Got a '86 AMT El Camino today...didn't realize that the fucker is 1/25...clip doesn't fit. :angry:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 13 2010, 02:39 PM~18035528
> *Got a '86 AMT El Camino today...didn't realize that the fucker is 1/25...clip doesn't fit. :angry:
> *





back to the drawing table lol


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 13 2010, 11:50 AM~18035618
> *back to the drawing table lol
> *


x2


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 13 2010, 11:50 AM~18035618
> *back to the drawing table lol
> *


Nope! order the Revell El Camino that one is 1/24 scale... :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 13 2010, 03:06 PM~18036281
> *Nope! order the Revell El Camino that one is 1/24 scale... :biggrin:
> *


ISN'T THAT A '66 AND A '78 EL CAMINO BY REVELL?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 13 2010, 04:17 PM~18036374
> *ISN'T THAT A '66 AND A '78 EL CAMINO BY REVELL?
> 
> *




78 would work


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 13 2010, 03:22 PM~18036428
> *78 would work
> *


 :yes:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 13 2010, 02:06 PM~18036281
> *Nope! order the Revell El Camino that one is 1/24 scale... :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 13 2010, 10:06 PM~18036281
> *Nope! order the Revell El Camino that one is 1/24 scale... :biggrin:
> *



Yep


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Does the monte has yo be 1/24 scale


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Jul 13 2010, 09:53 PM~18040179
> *Does the monte has yo be 1/24 scale
> *


The Only Monte kit offered that will be the style that the LS is is 1/24th monogram kits !

You can find them in the SS issue , the STREET BURNER , or the DONK ! 

http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:szrLK4V...rev/REV2053.jpg

http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:vrQnS5O...bs.com/2731.jpg

http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:mB2daKS...rev/REV2862.jpg


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jul 13 2010, 03:05 PM~18037436
> *Yep
> *


You were right all along....dammit! :biggrin:  Gonna order a '78.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*The LS kit Comes with:

- Front clip
- Detailed Grill with MC logo (comes in white or black resin depending on run) 
- Seperate head light casings casted in black
- Clear head light lenses
- Rear bumper
- Clear rear light lenses
- LS mirrors

Price is set to $35 plus shipping. 3 kits for $94,50 plus $2 shipping.*


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*I'm casting some stuff for a project and in the process I'm creating a couple of new Monte LS clips this weekend. PM when your interested.*


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Still same prices Jev?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 25 2011, 07:12 AM~20176669
> *Still same prices Jev?
> *


Yep, same price. $37 worldwide priority shipping included. Registered mail is possible but the TNT bastards raised the price to $19,50 for registered letters.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

i need 2




> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 25 2011, 04:22 AM~20176063
> *I'm casting some stuff for a project  and in the process I'm creating a couple of new Monte LS clips this weekend. PM when your interested.
> 
> *


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*All orders are shipped this week!
Couple of sets left! *


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 1 2011, 06:33 AM~20234286
> *All orders are shipped this week!
> Couple of sets left!
> 
> ...


Jev, I want one. I'm at work all day, but pm me your paypal info and ill get it to you after work tonight.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 1 2011, 06:47 AM~20234548
> *Jev, I want one. I'm at work all day, but pm me your paypal info and ill get it to you after work tonight.
> *


Here's my paypal addy:
[email protected]
Please use personal payment option.
$37.

J.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 1 2011, 08:18 AM~20234672
> *Here's my paypal addy:
> [email protected]
> Please use personal payment option.
> ...


Sounds good, ill get payment sent right after work.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

I cant wait 



> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 1 2011, 05:33 AM~20234286
> *All orders are shipped this week!
> Couple of sets left!
> 
> ...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*2X LS clip kits left! *


----------



## casino2595 (Jul 21, 2006)

I'll take both.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

i also need 2 of them..paypal ready let me know  thanks


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Apr 9 2011, 02:03 AM~20296236
> * i also need 2 of them..paypal ready let me know   thanks
> *


I'm sorry they are all gone. Not sure when or if I will create new ones. Got tons of other stuff to work on.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 9 2011, 07:31 AM~20296373
> *I'm sorry they are all gone. Not sure when or if I will create new ones. Got tons of other stuff to work on.
> *


DAMN IT!!  

Do a final run one day!! I want one. Im sure if you did ONE final run like BETO, youd get a good order


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 9 2011, 06:44 AM~20296389
> *DAMN IT!!
> 
> Do a final run one day!! I want one. Im sure if you did ONE final run like BETO, youd get a good order
> *


  x305


----------



## djnonsense (Dec 10, 2008)

I need a couple of this...do you have any left? pm me!!


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

next batch anything soon ?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Maybe next month, not sure. I got a lot of things around the house to take care of.


----------



## Bonez305 (May 25, 2003)

ok well i will subcribe to this thread so i can know i wanna make sure i buy one this time around, missed all 3 batches


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

There he is,sup J,ill take some wheels and a clip when your ready.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

let me know if theres gonna be another run of ls clips. i need 1 BAD and ill prepay right now...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I'll let you all know when I'm ready for casting. I don't do prepaid orders because it makes me nervous. You pay, I ship. No waiting for weeks until I got something finished.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

jevries said:


> I'll let you all know when I'm ready for casting. I don't do prepaid orders because it makes me nervous. You pay, I ship. No waiting for weeks until I got something finished.


alright bro well just keep me informed. im down for 1, maybe 2 of the ls clips and i wanna grab sum wheels if you do anymore...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

Ill take 3 if u decide to make more j


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*Back to Business!!

**New Batch of Monte Carlo LS Conversion kits ready soon.**








*


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

jevries said:


> *Back to Business!!
> 
> **New Batch of Monte Carlo LS Conversion kits ready soon.**
> 
> ...


yup I'm gonna need one of these homie


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

Troof


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes!!!!!!!! I need one maybe 2 depending on price


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*Price is unchanged: $37 US International priority shipping included.*



LUXMAN said:


> Yes!!!!!!!! I need one maybe 2 depending on price


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

jev, put me down for 2!! plus more 1/25 zenith knock offs!!!


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

do you take blood sir cuz thats all i have blood sweat and tears well i can prolly figure sompin out how much total for 1 clip and a set of zenithz SIR J


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Damn it..... J, you'll be in business with these for a little bit right?? Being flat broke right now, and of course everyone comes out with the good stuff!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

hey J U doing more 1/25 zenith knock offs?? need a couple of sets?


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

jevries said:


> *Back to Business!!
> 
> **New Batch of Monte Carlo LS Conversion kits ready soon.**
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

jevries said:


> *Back to Business!!
> 
> **New Batch of Monte Carlo LS Conversion kits ready soon.**
> 
> ...


paypal ready!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

jevries said:


> *Back to Business!!
> 
> **New Batch of Monte Carlo LS Conversion kits ready soon.**
> 
> ...


was sup jev put me down for one homie thnxz


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Put me down for one !!!! But I dont have paypal. Ill do whatever it takes though, cash in hand ! ! !


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*I cast new ones along with the LS clips.*



OFDatTX said:


> hey J U doing more 1/25 zenith knock offs?? need a couple of sets?


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

jevries said:


> *I cast new ones along with the LS clips.*


how much they going to be bro?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*$5 a set. 
Need to check the discount listing if you take more than 2. 
*


OFDatTX said:


> how much they going to be bro?


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

jevries said:


> *$5 a set.
> Need to check the discount listing if you take more than 2.
> *


put me down for 4 sets and let me know whats the total and when to sent the money.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

pm me total for 5 sets of knockoffs, thanks


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

I need one too !! Paypal ready !!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

the $37 tag includes the nose and all the goodies from the last batch right J?! stupid question i know, but for some of the newbies wondering why we are throwing out $37 for an LS nose! :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanx homie!


hocknberry said:


> the $37 tag includes the nose and all the goodies from the last batch right J?! stupid question i know, but for some of the newbies wondering why we are throwing out $37 for an LS nose! :thumbsup:





















*Check: **http://jevriesblog.com** for details on how this Monte carlo LS conversion kit came together.*


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Good deal homie !


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

jevries said:


> *Back to Business!!
> 
> **New Batch of Monte Carlo LS Conversion kits ready soon.**
> 
> ...


put me down for 2


----------



## Daniel rubalcava (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm in need of 6 sets of them bowtie style knockoffs!! 
How much will that be with shipping & all?
Paypal ready!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*The Final Batch of Monte Carlo LS conversion Kits!*

*$35 + $2,50 International priority shipping costs = $37,50 Paypal only!
Paypal address: [email protected]. Please use personal payment option don't want to sponsor Paypal.

**- Detailed Grill with MC logo
- Seperate head light casings casted in black
- Clear head light lenses
- Rear bumper
- Clear rear light lenses
- LS style mirrors

- Parts need to be cleaned of flash and the front clip needs little sanding to make it fit perfect on the '86 Monte carlo kit.
- Head light casings are casted in black resin so no painting is needed. Use BMF for reflectors.
- Use clear orange paint for the turn signals. I used black sticky vinyl for the seperation of the lights.
- Rear lights are casted in clear resin I suggest to mask the area that needs to stay clear white and paint the rear lights with clear red.*​


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Wish i could afford one but im broke as a joke


----------



## fatcity209 (Jul 30, 2011)

Bro I need 2 sets of the knockoffs, do you have any left ready to be shipped? Let me know and cash will be sent asap doggy.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

PAYPAL just sent J!! thanks bro!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Man I still wanna get one but all my moneys on bills rite now


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

jevries.. ive seen ur rides on jevries.com lowriders.. are those for
sale.. or just ur builds.. i want to buy one for my son. or build one.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I'm sorry none of my work is for sale, I simply don't have the time to create models for customers. It takes a lot of a time to create em.



playboi13 said:


> jevries.. ive seen ur rides on jevries.com lowriders.. are those for
> sale.. or just ur builds.. i want to buy one for my son. or build one.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

pm sent j


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Got mine today looks excellent.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Good to hear!



ART2ROLL said:


> Got mine today looks excellent.
> View attachment 396959


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i got my goodie bag in from the nether regions today Jev! thanks again bro!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

just sent payment for a couple more! great product. thanks for offering them again Jev, we really appretiate the work you put in for us!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*Thanks Mademan!
Hocknberry: Good to hear the package arrived!*



mademan said:


> just sent payment for a couple more! great product. thanks for offering them again Jev, we really appretiate the work you put in for us!


----------



## torresl (Dec 7, 2009)

If ur willing to take cash ill take a clip let me knw.......thanks


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*Sorry, Paypal only. I can't receive money orders either over here in Europe.*



torresl said:


> If ur willing to take cash ill take a clip let me knw.......thanks


----------



## torresl (Dec 7, 2009)

jevries said:


> *Sorry, Paypal only. I can't receive money orders either over here in Europe.*


That really sucks because I dont have a paypal.....and wanted I really wanted a set damit!!!!


----------



## ghettobuilt (Jun 22, 2010)

Paypal sent :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*Payment received, thanks! I ship your package today!*



ghettobuilt said:


> Paypal sent :thumbsup:


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

Got mine Jevries. thanks homie! more to get soon.


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

jevries said:


> *The Final Batch of Monte Carlo LS conversion Kits!*
> 
> *$35 + $2,50 International priority shipping costs = $37,50 Paypal only!
> Paypal address: [email protected]. Please use personal payment option don't want to sponsor Paypal.
> ...


can you pm me the price for 3?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Good to hear!



87regal305 said:


> Got mine Jevries. thanks homie! more to get soon.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Still have front ends???


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

*Have couple of sets left.*



Compton1964 said:


> Still have front ends???


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

torresl said:


> That really sucks because I dont have a paypal.....and wanted I really wanted a set damit!!!!


Where you at Torres? City and state


----------



## torresl (Dec 7, 2009)

MAZDAT said:


> Where you at Torres? City and state


Im live in a town called Atwater and state is Cali y the ?


----------



## ghettobuilt (Jun 22, 2010)

jevries said:


> *Payment received, thanks! I ship your package today!*


Got mine today, thanks J!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanks for letting me know!



ghettobuilt said:


> Got mine today, thanks J!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

http://wwwboard.spotlighthobbies.com/index.pl?read=1728673


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

What's up with the link? Can't open it nor does it work on their website as well.

Checked it using another program, thanks for posting it!!



Tonioseven said:


> http://wwwboard.spotlighthobbies.com/index.pl?read=1728673


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Works for me; I had to spread the good news that an EXCELLENT conversion exists; whether or not they can still BUY one is another story! They tend to think that nothing else model-worthy goes on outside of one or two forums so I had to give 'em proof! :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanx, I appreciate it!



Tonioseven said:


> Works for me; I had to spread the good news that an EXCELLENT conversion exists; whether or not they can still BUY one is another story! They tend to think that nothing else model-worthy goes on outside of one or two forums so I had to give 'em proof! :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURYSPORT84MONTE (Mar 24, 2012)

How much for A clip and a set of rims?do you have any chrome rims for sale?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I'm out of LS clips at the moment same goes for the wheels. 



LUXURYSPORT84MONTE said:


> How much for A clip and a set of rims?do you have any chrome rims for sale?


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Cant wait till you make more wheels Jevries. I could use a few more sets.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I send a bunch to Chrome Tech 6 weeks ago can't wait to get em back and see how they look like.



ART2ROLL said:


> Cant wait till you make more wheels Jevries. I could use a few more sets.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I need to send mine to get chromed, then maybe I will finally build the LS I'm gonna put them on.


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

X2 im gonna send mine soon along with other parts. Will be my first time sending parts to get chrome


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Takes forever though....


----------

